# Another Lost Dog



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

My setter, Maggie, who works as a guide dog at a preserve/boy's school in Brigham, has been missing for two days. She ran off during a field training session with some other dogs. She was last seen on west 4th St. She is chipped and has an identification tag on. Here are a couple pics of her:



















If you see her or find her, please call:

Rob Lange -- 435.602.9656

Sterling Lyman -- 801-589-5504

Thanks


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I sure wish you the best on finding her.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Rob, best of luck finding her. She's a beautiful girl! Is Maggie the Dam of the litter you were speaking of on here?

Rick


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a shame Rob. I sure hope you find her.

Bret


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, she is the dam, Rick. And thanks to you all for the good wishes.

Rob


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Has she been found? Davis County had a setter on their list last week.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

He did end up finding her.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Now it's SeniorSetter who's gone missing. Anybody heard from him?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad you found her. It suck losing a dog. I had a English Setter run off and never did find him. It broke all of our hearts. We loved that little guy. He was actually from Hanks lines. Hand from "hunting with Hank"


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Now it's SeniorSetter who's gone missing. Anybody heard from him?


He decided that he was too involved in the forums and let too much slide. Work, Family etc.... He has gone off the grid.


----------

